
Macro Shots Taken Inside Instruments (2012) - Tomte
https://fstoppers.com/commercial/pictures-unbelievable-macro-shots-taken-inside-instruments-6129
======
moioci
The text on the page doesn't mention it, but surely the instrument with the
round soundhole and 5 visible strings is a guitar.

